# حقيقة الصداقة



## the shepherd (3 أبريل 2012)

الصديق ذلك المحب الذي قال عنه الحكيم انه قد يكون " الزق من الاخ "​ 
و يالها من حقيقة مبهجة للنفس تلقي بضيائها علي مستقبلنا الاجتماعي . ان صديقي قد يكون اقرب الي من اخي . فهو من اخترته بنفسي لما وجدته منه و فيه .
فهو ليس كاخي الذي كثيراً ما يكون ابتلاء او علي حد تعبير المتدينيين " صليب اتكتب عليا " 
ننطلق في الحياة كمستكشفين نبحث عن اراضٍ جديدة . تلك التي سننسي فيها خبرات الشقاء التي اكتسبناها في ارضنا الام . نتطلع لمكان نجد فيه العزاء و المساندة .
 كل امالنا تتلخص في " صدر " حيث نتكئ و نستريح .
فنعتقد ان في الصديق حلاً لكل مشاكلنا . فهو من سيفهمنا و سيشعر بالامنا . من سنتشارك معه اعمق رغباتنا و مخاوفنا .
من سيقرأ صمتنا و يستمع لكلمات دموعنا . من ........................
( يمكنك اضافة احلامك و توقعاتك الخاصة فالقائمة لن تنتهي )​ 
و نعيش علي ذلك الامل . ان نجد هذا الصديق . فلابد له ان يظهر . لابد ان يظهر ذلك الكائن الخرافي الذي سيصنع من اجلي المعجزات .​ 
" اة انا بتريق علي فكرة "​ 
بصراحة احنا عندنا مشكلة كبير في فهم الصداقة و حدودها و مسؤلياتها .
و معظمنا بيحط امال علي الصديق فوق الخيال . تحس كدة انها صفات مجمعة ل " اب و ام و اخ و اخت و حبيبة او حبيب و مرشد روحي و مصلح اجتماعي و .................... " 
و بالتاكيد النتيجة ان عمر ما الشخصية الخرافية هتظهر و ان احنا هنتصاب بالاحباط علشان مش هنلاقي حد قريب حتي من توقعتنا .
و المشكلة ان حتي لو عندنا صاحب قريب بنبقي حاسين انه مقصر الي حد ما . دة مبيعملش دة المفروض دة دة ........ 
بجد بحس انه نظام " يا ايها الصديق كتب عليك الشقاء و العناء في محاولة اصلاح حياتي " مع اعتذاري لاخواتنا عن تقويل الاية J​ 
انا يمكن متكلمتش عن معني الصداقة الحقيقي و حدودها و المتوقع منها . بس قلت علي الاقل ابتدي بالي مش متوقع منها .
 فالصديق ليس الحل لكل شئ و هو غير مطالب بكل شئ .​ 

مش عارف بقي هيتبع و لا لا علي حسب انتم حابيين و عندكم استعداد تشاركوا ولا لا
مش ههاتي مع نفسي انا 
​


----------



## bob (3 أبريل 2012)

*بتعجبني المقولة " الصديق مراه صديقه "
بتعبر عن مفهوم الصداقة بجد 
بس برأيك شيبرد ايه مواصفات الصديق الصدوق ؟
*


----------



## Alexander.t (3 أبريل 2012)

بص يا شيبرد
نصيحه من أخ امشى عليها واعمل بيها
*صاحبى حوارى ( شغلى وحياتى واسرتى )*
صدقنى هى مقوله صح جدا
*مفيش صاحب يتصاحب*
مصاحبتش شاب وطلع عدل !
فمتتعبش نفسك :d


----------



## bob (3 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> بص يا شيبرد
> نصيحه من أخ امشى عليها واعمل بيها
> *صاحبى حوارى ( شغلى وحياتى واسرتى )*
> صدقنى هى مقوله صح جدا
> ...


*هههههههههه ايه يا مينا انت كده قفلت و شطبت الموضوع بدري بدري :ranting:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2012)

*فكرتنى بالموضوع ده*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170228&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%ED%DE 
*انا يمكن من الناس اللى نظرتى للصداقه نظره مقدسه بالزياده شويه وده شىء متعب جداااا 
موضوع شيق اتمنى تستكمله
متاااااابعه*


----------



## mero_engel (3 أبريل 2012)

محدش قال انه الصديق المفروض يكون عشرين حاجه في بعض لكن في موافات فعلا مطلوبه عشان يستحق كلمه صديق

متابعه


----------



## Alexander.t (4 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *هههههههههه ايه يا مينا انت كده قفلت و شطبت الموضوع بدري بدري :ranting:*



بص يا بوب
الموضوع ببساطه معايا
انى ممكن اخسر صديقى ( اللى معتبره صديقى ) لو قال عليا كلمه غلط فى ضهرى وهو ميقدرش يقولها قدامى
ولو خسرت واحد صعب جدا يرجع لحياتى تانى
فانا مش بطلب من الصيدق فلوس او اى شىء ميقدرش عليه
انا اهم حاجه فى صديقى الصدق والصراحه
لو هو بقى فرده شمال وميعرفش معنى الرجوله ، فصدقنى مش هينفع يكون صاحب
وصدقنى محدش يعرف معنى الرجوله دلوقتى واللى ميعرفش معنى الرجوله ميعرفش معنى الصحوبيه
-
نصيحه اخيره متصاحبش رجاله، خليك فى الحريم ، الحريم صحوبيتهم بتيجى فى الجون :new6:


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2012)

> نصيحه اخيره متصاحبش رجاله، خليك فى الحريم ، الحريم صحوبيتهم بتيجى فى الجون :new6:


*ههههههههه هو ده الكلام يا ريس *
*انت شكلك مزاجك رايق دلوقتي و بتجيب من الاخر*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (4 أبريل 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> نصيحه اخيره متصاحبش رجاله، خليك فى الحريم ، الحريم صحوبيتهم بتيجى فى الجون :new6:




البنت مع البنت يعنى حريقه وفى جوانب كويسه بس قليله
ولد مع ولد مشعارفه بس انت وضحت جانب منه 

بقيت احس فعلا انا الصداقه الا بجد فى الاقلام وخصوصا الكراتين 
خصوصا كرتووووون عهد الاصدقاء الا فيه كميه وفاء غير طبيعيه مش هتلاقيها فى اقرب الناس ​


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2012)

موضوع جميل 
انا عرفت الحكايه دى قريب مش كنت كتبتها من يجى 3 4 سنين كده 
كانت هتفرق فى حياتى كتير 

بص يا مينا ولا بنت ولا ولد يتصاحبوا 
عاوز تصاحب بجد  وتلاقيه معاك فى كل حاجة وبيقولك رأيه بوضوح فيك ويديك رأيه  ويفرح معاك ويزعل معاك  ولما تتزنق يفكرلك فى حل  وكل الحاجات اللى كتبها شيبو كتريقه 
صاحب نفسك


----------



## white.angel (4 أبريل 2012)

*موضوع رائع واتمنى استكماله 
على الرغم من انى لا اؤمن بمبدأ الصداقه فى الوقت الحالى
اعتقد ان option الصداقه مغلق الى حين اشعار اخر 
فى زمن تملؤه المصلحه والنفاق والخداع
ولن يفرق نوع الصديق ذكراً كان او انثى
فالانسان واحد ....
*​


G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> خصوصا كرتووووون عهد الاصدقاء الا فيه كميه وفاء غير طبيعيه مش هتلاقيها فى اقرب الناس


*قلبتى عليا المواجع *
*روميو والفريدو ... *
*فضلت اعيط اسبوع لما الفريدو مات :2:*
*
معايا ماجستير فى قناة سبيس تون :fun_lol:*​


----------



## the shepherd (4 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *بتعجبني المقولة " الصديق مراه صديقه "*


 
مش عارف يا بوب مش بقتنع قوي بمرآه لصديقة . ده معناها اني صحابي كوبي من نفس الشخصية و السلوك و دة مش دايما بيتحقق .
يعني انا ممكن اصاحب ناس كتير مختلفة عني علشان فاهمين بعض او بمعني تاني في توافق و في حاجة اسمها " متعة الاختلاف " 
فساعتها حكمي علي الشخص من خلال الاخر هيبقي خاطئ .



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صاحبى حوارى ( شغلى وحياتى واسرتى )*
> *مفيش صاحب يتصاحب*
> :d


 
بص يا مينا انا بتفق معاك بس مش في كل الكلام اكيد . 
يعني انا ضد مفيش صاحب يتصاحب بس مع اولوياتك دي ( شغل و حياة و اسرة ) قبل اي حاجة تانية 
و كمان انا معاك ان مفيش صاحب عدل بس دة برضة ينطبق عليا انا و انت ان احنا كمان مش عدلين .
فانا مبحطش امال فوق الطبيعي او بمعني تاني ببقي مش مستني حاجة من حد وقف معايا و استجدع كتر خيره موقفش العادي لا حرج عليه .



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> نصيحه اخيره متصاحبش رجاله، خليك فى الحريم ، الحريم صحوبيتهم بتيجى فى الجون :new6:


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه مينا انا عايز اقولك ان في الوسط الي عايش فيه انا سمعتي مضروبة بالنار   
متي ذكر شيبرد ذكر صداقة البنات . دول علي طول يعايروني و يقولولي نفسنا نشوفلك صاحب ولد .
وانا علي طول قولهم مليش حظ انا مع الولاد بس ربنا معوضني بالبناويت  
بس صدقني مؤخراً برضة ان البنات عندهم امال و احلام اخري و ان صعب تحط العلاقة في اطار مناسب و متتخطوش الاطار دة بعد فترة بيبقي في خساير للاسف


----------



## the shepherd (4 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فكرتنى بالموضوع ده*
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=170228&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%CF%ED%DE
> *انا يمكن من الناس اللى نظرتى للصداقه نظره مقدسه بالزياده شويه وده شىء متعب جداااا *
> *موضوع شيق اتمنى تستكمله*
> *متاااااابعه*


 
بجد موضوع جميل يا دونا وانا قريته قبل كدة  
بس سؤال انت عندك كم صديق من كل نوع من الي اتكلمتي عنهم ؟



mero_engel قال:


> محدش قال انه الصديق المفروض يكون عشرين حاجه في بعض لكن في موافات فعلا مطلوبه عشان يستحق كلمه صديق
> 
> متابعه


 
اكيد طبعا انا متفق معاك يا ميرو انه لو بقي حاجتين بس مش عشرين الواحد هيبوس ايده وش و ظهر 
بس دة الي احنا بنتكلم عنه . المفروض يبقي اية او يقدملنا اية ؟ و اية الي مش مسؤليته ؟



G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> البنت مع البنت يعنى حريقه وفى جوانب كويسه بس قليله
> ولد مع ولد مشعارفه بس انت وضحت جانب منه ​
> بقيت احس فعلا انا الصداقه الا بجد فى الاقلام وخصوصا الكراتين
> خصوصا كرتووووون عهد الاصدقاء الا فيه كميه وفاء غير طبيعيه مش هتلاقيها فى اقرب الناس ​


 
ما هو الكارتون و الافلام الاجنبي الي جايبنا ورا  
كلهابلا استثناء قصص فوق الخيالية بشوية و في الاخر بيصنفوها دراما او رومانس


----------



## the shepherd (4 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> موضوع جميل
> انا عرفت الحكايه دى قريب مش كنت كتبتها من يجى 3 4 سنين كده
> كانت هتفرق فى حياتى كتير
> 
> ...


 
معلش معلش تعرف متاخر احسن بكتير من انك متعرفش 
و بجد انت صح قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي " مش ان لا بنت و لا ولد يتصاحب بصورة عامة اكيد في استثناءات " بس ان حجر الاساس لاي علاقة مع الاخر هي انت . " علاقتك بنفسك " فلو مقدرتش تكسب نفسك و تصاحبها فعلا هتفشل و مهما عرفت تعمل صداقات و تكتسب اخرين هتفضل حاسس بفراغ شديد جدا لان علاقتك بنافسك غير قابلة للتعويض او الاستبدال باي علاقة اخري .




white.angel قال:


> *موضوع رائع واتمنى استكماله *​
> *على الرغم من انى لا اؤمن بمبدأ الصداقه فى الوقت الحالى*
> *اعتقد ان option الصداقه مغلق الى حين اشعار اخر *
> *فى زمن تملؤه المصلحه والنفاق والخداع*
> ...


 
لا لا مش منزل انا الموضوع علشان نحبط بعض اكتر  

مش معني ان الواحد اتعرض لتجارب سيئة او سمع عن تجارب سيئة حول الصداقة اننا نفقد الثقة فيها بشكل عام . لكن دة المفروض تبقي حاجة تساعدنا اننا نغير طريقة نظرتنا الغير واقعية حول العلاقات . منحملهاش فوق طاقتها و في نفس الوقت منهربش منها .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2012)

مش عارف يا بوب مش بقتنع قوي بمرآه لصديقة . ده معناها اني صحابي كوبي من نفس الشخصية و السلوك و دة مش دايما بيتحقق .
يعني انا ممكن اصاحب ناس كتير مختلفة عني علشان فاهمين بعض او بمعني تاني في توافق و في حاجة اسمها " متعة الاختلاف " 
فساعتها حكمي علي الشخص من خلال الاخر هيبقي خاطئ ​*مش معنى مقولة ان الصديق مراه لصديقه أنه يكون نسخه منه 
معناه ان الصديق يكون كاشف لعيوب صديقه ميخدعهوش ويزيف حقيقته أو يقنعه باللى مش فيه ..*


----------



## the shepherd (4 أبريل 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *مش معنى مقولة ان الصديق مراه لصديقه أنه يكون نسخه منه *
> *معناه ان الصديق يكون كاشف لعيوب صديقه ميخدعهوش ويزيف حقيقته أو يقنعه باللى مش فيه ..*


 
 اوك انا معاك لو بالمعني دة انا متفق معاكم فيها
لكن المشكلة معظم الناس دلوقت مش بتفهما كده لكن بتتفهم ان الاتنين كوبي بيست .
 يعني لو فلان كويس يبقي التاني كويس لو واحد ضايع و مفيش منه رجا يبقي التاني ميتخيرش عنه .
يعني بيخدوها نظام " صديق المرء مثله " و دة الي انا بعرض عليه .


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> معلش معلش تعرف متاخر احسن بكتير من انك متعرفش
> و بجد انت صح قوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي " مش ان لا بنت و لا ولد يتصاحب بصورة عامة اكيد في استثناءات " بس ان حجر الاساس لاي علاقة مع الاخر هي انت . " علاقتك بنفسك " فلو مقدرتش تكسب نفسك و تصاحبها فعلا هتفشل و مهما عرفت تعمل صداقات و تكتسب اخرين هتفضل حاسس بفراغ شديد جدا لان علاقتك بنافسك غير قابلة للتعويض او الاستبدال باي علاقة اخري .


زى ما تقول كده واحد مش مستحمل نفسه ومنتظر من صاحبه يستحمله 
طيب هيستحمله ازاى 
وحتى الصديق مرأة صديقه  مش شايفها اوى 
لا يعرف الانسان الا روح الانسان 
كل واحد عارف هو صح فى ايه وغلط فى ايه 
كويس فى ايه ووحش فى ايه 
اخرج الخشبه من عينك وبعدين قول لصديقك فى عينك فيه كذا وكذا وكذا ​


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2012)

> مش عارف يا بوب مش بقتنع قوي بمرآه لصديقة . ده معناها اني صحابي كوبي من نفس الشخصية و السلوك و دة مش دايما بيتحقق .





> *مش معنى مقولة ان الصديق مراه لصديقه أنه يكون نسخه منه
> معناه ان الصديق يكون كاشف لعيوب صديقه ميخدعهوش ويزيف حقيقته أو يقنعه باللى مش فيه ..*


*اخص عليك يا شيبرد انا اقصد اللي قالته دونا 
من امتي انت مش فاهمني ؟! :new6:*
*و احب ازود علي كلام كبيرتنا ان معناها برضه اني لما اكلم صديقي المفروض اني بكلم نفسي يعني مفيش كلام يطلع لما اكون مبسوط او متضايق هو هيعرف* *( قلب الام يعني ):fun_lol:*


----------



## the shepherd (4 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> زى ما تقول كده واحد مش مستحمل نفسه ومنتظر من صاحبه يستحمله
> طيب هيستحمله ازاى
> وحتى الصديق مرأة صديقه مش شايفها اوى
> لا يعرف الانسان الا روح الانسان
> ...


 
الله يفتح عليك   بجد كلامك صح جدا .
 بس عندي اختلاف بسيط في نقطة " كل واحد عارف " 
احياناً فعلا بنبقي مش عارفين . يعني من اهم طرق معيه الانسان لنفسه بصورة عامة و اخطائة بصورة خاصة " الاخر " 
فاوقات كتير الناس بتشوف الي احنا مش قادرين نشوفه او بمعني ادق الي احنا مش عايزين نشوفه . و من هنا منقدرش ننكر ان ليهم دورهم الكبير في حياتنا . 
فالانسان لا يستطيع معرفة نفسه بمعزل عن الاخرين  



bob قال:


> *اخص عليك يا شيبرد انا اقصد اللي قالته دونا *
> *من امتي انت مش فاهمني ؟! :new6:*
> *و احب ازود علي كلام كبيرتنا ان معناها برضه اني لما اكلم صديقي المفروض اني بكلم نفسي يعني مفيش كلام يطلع لما اكون مبسوط او متضايق هو هيعرف* *( قلب الام يعني ):fun_lol:*


 

معلش يا بوب انت عارف بقي ربنا يسامح من كان السبب الي اكل عقلي و اضعف قدراتي الذهنية 
لا اختلف معاك فيها . احنا كنا بنحمله فوق طاقته و فوق الطبيعي . زي ما بيحصل في مواضيع الارتباط و بين المتجوزين . ان هي مستنية انه يحس علي دمه و يعرف لوحده و يتنبئ هي محتاجة اية او في اية . و الفكر السائد لو عز صحابي بجد هيعرف لوحده . دي مش محتاجة صديق يا بوب او حد قريب منك دي محتاجة راجل قديس ربنا انعم عليه بموهبة الشفافية و قراءة الافكار


----------



## oesi no (4 أبريل 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> الله يفتح عليك   بجد كلامك صح جدا .
> بس عندي اختلاف بسيط في نقطة " كل واحد عارف "
> احياناً فعلا بنبقي مش عارفين . يعني من اهم طرق معيه الانسان لنفسه بصورة عامة و اخطائة بصورة خاصة " الاخر "
> فاوقات كتير الناس بتشوف الي احنا مش قادرين نشوفه او بمعني ادق الي احنا مش عايزين نشوفه . و من هنا منقدرش ننكر ان ليهم دورهم الكبير في حياتنا .
> فالانسان لا يستطيع معرفة نفسه بمعزل عن الاخرين


لا معلش كل واحد عارف لو حب يبقى صادق تماما مع نفسه لكن احنا بنستهبل ونعمل مش عارفين يمكن نلاقى حد يقولنا اعمل اللى تحبه حتى لو كان غلط ونقعد نلف ما بين ده وده وده علشان حد يريحنا ويقولنا اعملوا كذا اللى احنا فى الاساس حابين نعمله  بس بندور على حد نرمى عليه المسئولية  لاننا عارفين كويس اننا بنعمل حاجة غلط 
الانسان يستطيع ان يعتمد على نفسه ويعرفها جيدا اكثر من اى احد اخر ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يتحمل  نتائج كافه اعماله فيبحث عن من يشيل معاه الليله ويقول ما فلان قالى عادى او علان قالى اعمل اللى تحبه 
دمت بود


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2012)

> و الفكر السائد لو عز صحابي بجد هيعرف لوحده


*
هل لو صديقك يا شيبرد بيتعامل معاك بطريقه و فجأة حسيت ان فيه تغيير سواء بالايجاب او بالسلب مش هتحس ان في حاجه غريبه ؟!*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 أبريل 2012)

الصديق هو الذى يقف معك وقت الشدة وهو مراة صادقة لك هو عملة نادرة قليلية الوجود


----------



## Critic (4 أبريل 2012)

موضوع رائع
انا اؤيد كلامك
مافيش علاقة صداقة حقيقية قائمة على "تسديد الاحتياجات" لأن دى داخلها مصلحة غير معلنة (نفس الكلام ينطبق على شريك الحياة !)
الصداقة لازم تبقى حرة , يعنى انت مش منتظر من اللى قدامك انه يشبع احتياجاتك, ولا رفضه لأى طلب منك هيخليت تستاء منه , ساعتها هتبقى حر انك تحبه ويكون صديق حقيقى فعلا


----------



## the shepherd (4 أبريل 2012)

oesi no قال:


> لا معلش كل واحد عارف لو حب يبقى صادق تماما مع نفسه لكن احنا بنستهبل ونعمل مش عارفين يمكن نلاقى حد يقولنا اعمل اللى تحبه حتى لو كان غلط ونقعد نلف ما بين ده وده وده علشان حد يريحنا ويقولنا اعملوا كذا اللى احنا فى الاساس حابين نعمله بس بندور على حد نرمى عليه المسئولية لاننا عارفين كويس اننا بنعمل حاجة غلط
> الانسان يستطيع ان يعتمد على نفسه ويعرفها جيدا اكثر من اى احد اخر ولكنه لا يستطيع ان يتحمل نتائج كافه اعماله فيبحث عن من يشيل معاه الليله ويقول ما فلان قالى عادى او علان قالى اعمل اللى تحبه
> دمت بود


 
اكيد انا معاك في الي انت بتقوله و ان المشكلة بتبقي فينا احنا قبل ما بتبقي في الاخر .
بس انا بتكلم في نقطة مختلفة . و هي حاجة الانسان للاخر و الصداقة كحالة عامة . 
الانسان لا يستطيع ان يحيا بدونالاخر في حياته . فاول احتياجات الانسان الي اعلنها لينا الكتاب هي حاجة ادم الي وجود اخر " معين و نظير " و انا معاك طبعا ان " كل واحد سيحمل حمله بنفسه " زي ما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول لكن برضة زي ما انت قلت بيرجع الرسول و يقول " احملوا بعضكم اثقال بعض "
وهو دة السؤال الي بيطرح نفسه امتي المفروض احنا الي نتحمل و امتي الاخرين المفروض يتحملوا معنا او من اجلنا ؟



bob قال:


> *هل لو صديقك يا شيبرد بيتعامل معاك بطريقه و فجأة حسيت ان فيه تغيير سواء بالايجاب او بالسلب مش هتحس ان في حاجه غريبه ؟!*


 
في فرق كبير يا بوب 
ما يمكن انا بحاول مبينش و بحاول بقي علي طبيعتي يبقي غلطة مين ساعتها ؟؟؟ هو المفروض يكشف تمثيلي كمان و يري ما وراء كلماتي ؟
و حتي لو الموضوع باين مينعش انه انسانو عنده ضعفات و احيانا بيبقي تعبان هو كمان فمش بياخد باله او عنده مشاكل و زي ما بيقولوا " الي فيه مكفيه " 
فهو مش مطالب انه يبقي حاضر وجدانياً ليا في اي وقت مدام انا محتاجة .
و لا اية رايك ؟؟



حبيب يسوع قال:


> الصديق هو الذى يقف معك وقت الشدة وهو مراة صادقة لك هو عملة نادرة قليلية الوجود


 
اتفق معك اخي الحبيب فهو بالفعل عمله نادرة الوجود
و ليس كل من نتجاذب اطراف الحديث معهم و نشكو لهم مشاكلنا اصدقاء 



Critic قال:


> موضوع رائع
> انا اؤيد كلامك
> مافيش علاقة صداقة حقيقية قائمة على "تسديد الاحتياجات" لأن دى داخلها مصلحة غير معلنة (نفس الكلام ينطبق على شريك الحياة !)
> الصداقة لازم تبقى حرة , يعنى انت مش منتظر من اللى قدامك انه يشبع احتياجاتك, ولا رفضه لأى طلب منك هيخليت تستاء منه , ساعتها هتبقى حر انك تحبه ويكون صديق حقيقى فعلا


 
كريتك . بشكرك علي مداخلتك الاكثر من رائعة 
انت لمست جوهر الموضوع و مش الموضوع دة بس لا جوهر العلاقات كلها .
الاحتياجات " من مسؤل عن تسديد احتياجاتنا العميقة ؟؟
هي دي جوهر القضية . فهمنا لاجابة السؤال دة .


----------



## bob (4 أبريل 2012)

> و لا اية رايك ؟؟


*تمام انا معاك في كل اللي بتقوله 
بس انا بتكلم في الاوقات العادية يعني لو هو صديقك و قريب منك هيحس ان فيه حاجات يمكن محتاجه ملاحظة و مش متوفرة في كل الناس بس في ناس كده كتير و انا مش بقول انها ضرورية و بدونها لا تقوم الصداقة بس لما بتظهر اد ايه الانسان بيحس بصديقة اللي هو حتي ابسط الحاجات بياخد باله منها*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (5 أبريل 2012)

انا هقولك رأيى المتواضع و ربنا يستر 
فى موضوع الصداقة بالذات الناس ليهم اهداف مختلفة فى البحث عن صديق زى مثلا :
1- واحد عايز صديقه صورة طبق الاصل منه فى الطباع و الاسلوب ... و اظن ان دة من رابع المستحيلات اذا كان مفيش اتنين ليهم نفس البصمة اللى ربنا خلقها ماحال الاسلوب و الطباع اللى بتتأثر بالظروف البيئية و النشئة الاسرية ؟!!
2- واحد عاشق لمتعة الاختلاف .. عايز صديقه نقيضه تماما .. من باب ان الاضاد تتجاذب .. و حاسس انه لو صديقه مختلف عنه هيساعده يشوف الحياة بمنظور مختلف عن منظوره الشخصى .. بس طبيعى بتحصل مصادمات كتير لان الاختلاف حلو بس مش دايما و خصوصا لو الاختلاف جوهرى او اختلاف على مبادئ 
3- واحد عاشق للسيطرة ... عايز صديق مش شبهه ولا مختلف عنه بالعكس عايزه انسان سهل التحكم فيه و ترويضه .. من الاخر عايز صديق تفصيل 
4- واحد عايز صديق سوبر مان .. يحل كل المشاكل و اى وقت يحتاجه يادوب ينفض التراب من على الفانوس يلاقيه فى وشه .. و كأن صديقه خلق من اجله فقط مش انسان و له حياته و ظروفه الخاصة بيه و مش دايما هيقدر يكون متواجد بنفس الاسلوب اللى هو متوقعه !!

تقريبا اغلب الناس بتكون دى الاهداف اللى بتدور عليها فى الصداقة ... بس المشكلة ان كلها تبوء بالفشل فى الاخر .. لان الهدف من الاصل كان غلط تماما ... و مكدبش عليك انا كنت واحدة من الناس دول و قعدت فترة كبيرة معنديش اصدقاء بجد 
مفترض دلوقتى بندور على انسان يكون على الاقل لينا مبادئ مشتركة و هواية او اكتر مشتركة بينا نقدر نشجع بعض على النمو فيها ... نكون بنقدر بعض و بنحترم بعض و نعرف نكون موجودين لما صديقنا يحتاجنا طالما قادرين .. بنعرف نلتمس العذر لبعض و الاهم من كل دة ان يبقى فيه ثقة .. اثق ان صديقى بيحبنى و انه لو قادر يكون جنبى اكيد مش هيتاخر عنى و انه بيتمنالى الافضل و انه انساااان و فوق كل دة ان زى ما صديقى موجود عشانى اكون موجود عشانه ( متعة الاخذ و العطاء )

بالنسبة لصداقة البنات و الشباب ... حلوة جدا و الاتنين بيبقو ملايكة مع بعض :smile01بس المصيبة الحقيقة اننا فى مجتمع عنده جوع عاطفى بطريقة صعبة .. و لان الصداقة هى المنفذ الوحيد لوجود علاقة مع الجنس الاخر فبيقولو صداقة .. لكن الموضوع اما بيتطور فى الاخر بيوصلو لحاجات تانية خالص غير الصداقة ... و لو كنت انت ضامن نفسك كويس اوى ان الصداقة دى مش هتتحول .. هل ضامن اللى قدامك ؟ و بنسبة كام فى المية ؟؟؟ و خساير الصداقة دى بالذات بتكون اكتر و اصعب و بتسيب علامة مش ظريفة فى الذاكرة للاسف
سورى على الاطالة 
 :smil13:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 أبريل 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *قلبتى عليا المواجع *
> *روميو والفريدو ... *
> *فضلت اعيط اسبوع لما الفريدو مات :2:**
> معايا ماجستير فى قناة سبيس تون :fun_lol:*​





انا دكتوراه فى سبيس تون وام بى ثرى للاطفال 
هههههه متفكرنيش بالفريدو كان عثل مووووووت 
يلا انا اتعزيت شويه لما روميو اتجوز بيانكا  وجابوا الفريدو صغنن  يعنى حتى الوفاء بعد موته
دة صعب تلاقيه فى الزمن دة لا واحنا عايشين ولا بعد ماانموت ونخلل كمان ​


----------



## the shepherd (6 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *تمام انا معاك في كل اللي بتقوله *
> *بس انا بتكلم في الاوقات العادية يعني لو هو صديقك و قريب منك هيحس ان فيه حاجات يمكن محتاجه ملاحظة و مش متوفرة في كل الناس بس في ناس كده كتير و انا مش بقول انها ضرورية و بدونها لا تقوم الصداقة بس لما بتظهر اد ايه الانسان بيحس بصديقة اللي هو حتي ابسط الحاجات بياخد باله منها*


 
ايوة يا بوب انا مقدرش اعترض كلامك صح طبعاً وانا بتفق معاك بس انا بتكلم في نقطة اننا سعات بنحمله فوق طاقته بدافع انه صحبي و يستحمل و دة الي بيبوظ العلاقات للاسف علي المدي الطويل .


sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انا هقولك رأيى المتواضع و ربنا يستر
> فى موضوع الصداقة بالذات الناس ليهم اهداف مختلفة فى البحث عن صديق زى مثلا :
> 1- واحد عايز صديقه صورة طبق الاصل منه فى الطباع و الاسلوب ... و اظن ان دة من رابع المستحيلات اذا كان مفيش اتنين ليهم نفس البصمة اللى ربنا خلقها ماحال الاسلوب و الطباع اللى بتتأثر بالظروف البيئية و النشئة الاسرية ؟!!
> 2- واحد عاشق لمتعة الاختلاف .. عايز صديقه نقيضه تماما .. من باب ان الاضاد تتجاذب .. و حاسس انه لو صديقه مختلف عنه هيساعده يشوف الحياة بمنظور مختلف عن منظوره الشخصى .. بس طبيعى بتحصل مصادمات كتير لان الاختلاف حلو بس مش دايما و خصوصا لو الاختلاف جوهرى او اختلاف على مبادئ
> ...


 

يعني بغض النظر عن رايك و مدي موافقتي عليه فبعد الشكر و الاطراء لازم اقولك ان امثالك الي هيوقفوا حالنا لو فضلوا ينشرو الافكار دي عن الصداقة بين الجنسين


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 أبريل 2012)

يعني بغض النظر عن رايك و مدي موافقتي عليه فبعد الشكر و الاطراء لازم اقولك ان امثالك الي هيوقفوا حالنا لو فضلوا ينشرو الافكار دي عن الصداقة بين الجنسين  [/QUOTE]

هههههههه يا شيبرد انا اللى هقولك يعنى الصداقة دى فى اغلب الاحيان ( مش كلها ) بتبقى نهايتها ايه ؟؟ اظن انك ادرى منى يعنى ... و بعدين ربنا يقدرنى و اعمل اللى فيه الخير بقا :a63:


----------



## نغم (1 مايو 2012)

الكلام حول كشف حقيقة الصداقة وكيف يكون الصديق يطول ويطول 
انا اعطيت بعض من رأى حول موضوع الصداقة فى
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3176679&postcount=14

وممكن اضيف انه فكرة مسؤليات وواجبات الصديق كانت فكرتى الاهم من زمن لكن اكتشفت انه الشروط الاساسية للصداقة هى محبة صدق وفاء 
ووجود المحبة وحده كافى لتوفير الاحترام الصدق والوفاء وغيره كتير لذلك ممكن نختصر ونقول الصداقة هى محبة 
* * *
لما تتوفر المحبة هلاقى صديقى قريب منى فى كل ظروفى ويهمه بسمتى ودمعتى ولما انا احب صديقى فعلا ماهزعل لو غاب عنى بوقت ضيق لان ممكن الصديق مر بظروف اصعب او ماكان عنده اى حل او مساعدة للى بمر فيه ومع الاسف اغلبنا مجرد عدم تقديم الصديق لمساندة او دعم كنا بانتظارها فورا نتهمه بعدم الوفاء لانه مفوهمنا عن الصداقة هو تسديد احتياجات 
* * *
برأى الصداقة هى حياة معاشاة مع ذاك الانسان بكل واقاتها بكل صعابها حتى لحظات الفتور وحتى وقت عدم تقديم اى شى سوا انه الصديق موجود 
هى بالنسبة لى ارتباط مقدس فيه تسديد الاحتياجات جزء بسيط وليس الاساس لان الصداقة هى احتواء ومحبة للاخر

* * *
وبالنسبة للصداقة الولد والبنت هى غالبا فى مجتمعنا الشرقى تنتهى بالفشل و انحراف العلاقة من صداقة الى تخبط عاطفى ورغبات نكون حتى احنا رافضينها لكنها فقط بتقودنا باستمرار ان نفعلها ونحسها والسبب واضح للجميع وهو عدم احتكاك الجنسين فى الحياة اليومية 
الذكور يبقوا معزولين عن الاناث من اول يوم لدخولهم المدارس ونقطة التقائهم الجامعة لذلك الاغلب يعتقد انه بيحب وهيحب اول مايدخل الجامعه انعزلاهم عن بعض طول تللك السنين خلاهم يجهلوا بعض وبمرحلة الجامعة تبدا مرحلة التعرف على الجنس الاخر اللى هو بيكون وقت متاخر لاكتشاف الجنس الاخر ووقتها الانسان يكون كانه طفل بخبرته فى التعامل مع الطرف الاخر بيكون قضى 18 سنة بعيد عن الطرف الاخر وفجاة بعد كل هذه السنين نتامل انه عواطفنا هتبقى ثابته 
بينما فى الدول الاوربية يلتقى ويتعايش الطرفين مع بعض من اول يوم بالدراسة وخلال كل مراحل الدراسة يتعلم كل طرف كيف يعيش مع الاخر ويصبح له عواطف ثابت يعرف متى وكيف يتحرك ويسمى اللى يحسه انه حب ولما يكون وصل مرحلة الجامعة يكون يملك معرفة بعواطفه وكيفية التعامل معها 
* * *
وانا شخصيا حسب بيئتى اشوف الصداقة بين الولد والبنت امر طبيعي جدا وناجح وذلك لكثرة الاختلاط والتعايش اليومي كل طرف مع اخر وخاصة لما تكون الصداقة فى اطار مجموعة 

وانا عن نفسى لو كنت مقيمة باحدى الدول العربية كنت جربت الصداقة مع الشباب ولو دخلت بتخبط عاطفى وفشلت فى صداقتى معاهم ماهبعد واقول الصداقة مستحيلة مع الشباب 
هبقى اعيد التجربة حتى اكتشف نقاط ضعفى وليه يحصل لى ارتباك فى المشاعر وان كانت تربية المجتمع خطأ سببت لى عدم قدرة فى التواصل مع الطرف الاخر ل هذا مايعنى انى ابعد وانعزل انما انى اعمل محاولة فى الكبر لتصليح ومعالجة العلاقة وذلك كون الاسنان يكون ناضح فكريا 
....


----------

